# Heathers Heavenly Vapes Juice First Impressions



## RIEFY

Howsit peeps

So we got some vape mail from heathers on Monday and these are the 1st impressions of there juice. All flavors are pg30-70vg

1.pirates booty
Very dificult flavor to explain but I taste some coffee and a undertone of chocolate with a tobacco finish

2.shadow
Smooth and creamy tobacco with a hint of sweetness very subtle juice

3. Heavenly tobacco
Still need to vape it some more

4.Dark horse
Still need to vape it some more

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

pirates booty and shadow sound very nice


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Just had a look at their flavors online - some very interesting flavors there


----------



## RIEFY

I think they are known for there tobaccos which is naturally extracted. Any way im loving there juice. Got about a tank and half of juicy vapor ry4 left.then I will tackle Dark horse and heavenly tobacco

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Pirate's Booty and Huntsman are my favourites. The drier/more grassy ones are Huntman and Dark Horse. Pirate's Booty falls nicely between the dry and sweeter juices. Legend, Oompa and Dragon's Fire (and some others) are sweeter tobaccos. The results of a recent poll on ECF on members' favourites from HHV:

*Tobacco* 1) Dragon's Fire (92 points) 2) Legend (65 points) 3) Serendipity (53 points) 4) Shadow (44 points) 5) Heavenly Army (42 points)
*Non-Tobacco* 1) Tuscan Cocoa (23 points) 2) Caramel Cappuccino (20 points) 3) Crackberry (19 points) 4) Blueberry Muffin (14 points) 5) White Lie (12 points)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz

I reckon I would like some Dragon's fire then...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Havnt vaped heathers yet .. bt sharief gave me some of juicy vapors tribute .. must say its the best tasting fruit flavour i had thus far .. the liche pop thru the pear creating a sweet sensation on the tng ... great flavour tones of vape and excelent throat hit a bit to harsh for me so been vaping it on .9 ohm rsst ss mesh yum yum

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Havnt vaped heathers yet .. bt sharief gave me some of juicy vapors tribute .. must say its the best tasting fruit flavour i had thus far .. the liche pop thru the pear creating a sweet sensation on the tng ... great flavour tones of vape and excelent throat hit a bit to harsh for me so been vaping it on .9 ohm rsst ss mesh yum yum
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 Enjoy....I wish I liked non-tobacco juices - there are just so many hundreds to try then, but maybe it's better - not so difficult to find one that you can vape.


----------



## RIEFY

Im with you on that mathee. I enjoy my tobaccos. Got a few more that I need to try and will add them here as soon as I vape them. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Sharief whats bah pa heathers again? I mostlt get peach cant put mu tng on the other flav.. bt its yum .. altho im bi polar amd recemtly changed my meds so that could be effecting my taste buds even food sumhow dnt taste the same 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Its actually bah in I dont know y I wrote pah on the bottle lol its peach and pear

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Can mostly tastw the peach tho .. its good bt nothinh to run home about .. i still cant figue out angels kiss tho but my fav at the momemt .. my pt3 almost empty again 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Can mostly tastw the peach tho .. its good bt nothinh to run home about .. i still cant figue out angels kiss tho but my fav at the momemt .. my pt3 almost empty again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 HHV describe Angel's Kiss as "This is a fantastic lightweight fruit vape with a cool kiss at the end. No menthol here (unless you add the option below), just a touch of cool upon exhale. What fruits you ask? I have no idea, and Heather's not talking, but I can tell you that this is a fruit lovers dream...".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

@Matthee Have you seen this yet? This look promising.
http://www.heathersheavenlyvapes.co...ducts_id=301:e0fa12ee45c06c5ecc54151be1ec943c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

just got some of this whoop whoop. gona test and let you know later

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> @Matthee Have you seen this yet? This look promising.
> http://www.heathersheavenlyvapes.co...ducts_id=301:e0fa12ee45c06c5ecc54151be1ec943c


Yes, thanks. There are two more new ones. Waiting and @CVS and Co's reviews before I order.


----------



## CraftyZA

Matthee said:


> Yes, thanks. There are two more new ones. Waiting and @CVS and Co's reviews before I order.


Here's an idea. 
Lets order together. I need to stock up on juice with 2 more guaranteed pay checks. I've got 5 or 6 hhv juices in my basket. Then march I'm gonna get 5 yaeliq juices. (They are all out of stock due to the valintines pbusardo review. As in stock cleared. They are dead untill new stock arrives. 
That Should last me a while. If we order hhv together we can save on shipping. 
The only question is, what will the effect be of large qty on customs? Will the impact be bigger than the saving of shared shipping?
I've got that earthy one in my basket along with the likes of hunters and that dried stewed fruit one etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

CraftyZA said:


> Here's an idea.
> Lets order together. I need to stock up on juice with 2 more guaranteed pay checks. I've got 5 or 6 hhv juices in my basket. Then march I'm gonna get 5 yaeliq juices. (They are all out of stock due to the valintines pbusardo review. As in stock cleared. They are dead untill new stock arrives.
> That Should last me a while. If we order hhv together we can save on shipping.
> The only question is, what will the effect be of large qty on customs? Will the impact be bigger than the saving of shared shipping?
> I've got that earthy one in my basket along with the likes of hunters and that dried stewed fruit one etc.



From personal experience shipping shouldnt change much if you order large quantities unless you order quantities to such an extent that it could be seen as being for purposes of reselling. The sars website should be able to tell you what would be considered quantities for the purposes of reselling.

Otherwise the standard charge of +-14% will be applied which can be split among the buyers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> Here's an idea.
> Lets order together. I need to stock up on juice with 2 more guaranteed pay checks. I've got 5 or 6 hhv juices in my basket. Then march I'm gonna get 5 yaeliq juices. (They are all out of stock due to the valintines pbusardo review. As in stock cleared. They are dead untill new stock arrives.
> That Should last me a while. If we order hhv together we can save on shipping.
> The only question is, what will the effect be of large qty on customs? Will the impact be bigger than the saving of shared shipping?
> I've got that earthy one in my basket along with the likes of hunters and that dried stewed fruit one etc.


Good idea, but unfortunately I am stocked up at the moment and my vaping budget is way over the limit. Will let you know when I'm ready to order from HHV again.


----------



## CraftyZA

Matthee said:


> Good idea, but unfortunately I am stocked up at the moment and my vaping budget is way over the limit. Will let you know when I'm ready to order from HHV again.


Do that. I've got those flavors i got from you, and about 100ml of 24 mg nicotine. Can make about 200ml juice still and have 100ml to 150ml that is being used now, so can wait a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

ok im not a fan of anything other then tobacco flavours but I got my hands on some Atomic grasshopper and this is beautiful. tastes just like pepermint crisp ice cream. very very smooth definitely getting more of this stuff

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> ok im not a fan of anything other then tobacco flavours but I got my hands on some Atomic grasshopper and this is beautiful. tastes just like pepermint crisp ice cream. very very smooth definitely getting more of this stuff
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Sounds like in the category of Bowden's Mate, which is right up my alley!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

this stuff is awesome @Matthee

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this stuff is awesome @Matthee
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Man oh Man, my vaping budget!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> Man oh Man, my vaping budget!


Whats a budget ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

CraftyZA said:


> Do that. I've got those flavors i got from you, and about 100ml of 24 mg nicotine. Can make about 200ml juice still and have 100ml to 150ml that is being used now, so can wait a while.



well when you ready let me know too ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

So, if I wan't to get a sample pack or two from HHV, which flavors would you recommend.
I am into the tobacco thing these days, but like a good complex juice as well.
Also not one for clean fruit flavors and not too fond of menthol/mint things.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> So, if I wan't to get a sample pack or two from HHV, which flavors would you recommend.
> I am into the tobacco thing these days, but like a good complex juice as well.
> Also not one for clean fruit flavors and not too fond of menthol/mint things.


How do you like your tobaccos? More to the sweet side or the dry/grassy ones? Some reviews here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?...es-naturally-extracted-tobacco-e-liquids.376/


----------



## TylerD

To tell you the truth, this will be a tobacco journey for me. I think I will be getting 6ml packs of all the tobaccos on their site and work through them. I think that will give me a good idea of what I like more.


----------



## RIEFY

heavenly tobacco is one of a few favourites. there is also huntsman dark horse which I love those are the dry stuff. maple eh? is also a good maple tobacco which is not too sweet. gaia also another grassy one which I need to give some more time as I think huntsman and DH are still infront. heathers juices are good I would suggest buying 30ml rather you can always sell it if its not what you like. there is maybe one or 2 heathers juices that I am not too fond of

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Just went through their site and saw all the awesomeness. I will be ordering from them for shure!


----------



## TylerD

Ok, maybe I should ask which ones I need not bother ordering?


----------



## RIEFY

the thing is those might be your favourite. taste is just so subjective

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

O crap! I hate ordering juice. Anyway, I will then follow my feelings.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Ok, maybe I should ask which ones I need not bother ordering?


That is so difficult not knowing your taste preference for tobaccos. CVS is a fan of Heavenly Tobacco, but that is probably my least favourite - far too sweet for me. I tried almost all their tobaccos and all are vapeable, but have settled on Huntsman as my favourite (dryer/grassier). Have not tried the new ones (Gaia, Maple). Maybe read through the reviews I linked in my previous post and then follow your gut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

temtation is also a good choc tobacco

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

oh and the peanut butter something is also really good

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Thanks guys, I knw it was a long shot trying to pin a favourite for somone else. I will go through them and then read the reviews and do my order. Thanks for the input guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## CraftyZA

Out of curiosity, what is the largest order you guys have placed? I need to stock up on some juice for the dry months ahead. Considering HHV 30 ml is only marginally more expensive than a 30 ml liqua in SA, I've opted to buy 6 or 7 bottles from them. However, that looks like a pretty big order and I don't want customs to scratch around where it does not itch...


----------



## RIEFY

@Zodiac will be able to answer that question as he orders our juices. I think about 20 or so

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the largest order you guys have placed? I need to stock up on some juice for the dry months ahead. Considering HHV 30 ml is only marginally more expensive than a 30 ml liqua in SA, I've opted to buy 6 or 7 bottles from them. However, that looks like a pretty big order and I don't want customs to scratch around where it does not itch...


I started out on 6 x 30ml bottles and have kept to that ever since, not to disturb the mojo.


----------



## TylerD

Ok, so how long does it take for shipping to SA? The order is in Miami at the moment.
Is shipping by ship? If so, this is going to be a very very long wait!
Anybody want to swop some tobacco juice for Five Pawn mixology juice?


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Ok, so how long does it take for shipping to SA? The order is in Miami at the moment.
> Is shipping by ship? If so, this is going to be a very very long wait!
> Anybody want to swop some tobacco juice for Five Pawn mixology juice?


Hang in there, usually around 12 to 14 days from date of shipping.


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Hang in there, usually around 12 to 14 days from date of shipping.


Cool stuff! Thought it would take longer. Will be strong!


----------



## fred1sa

Matthee said:


> Hang in there, usually around 12 to 14 days from date of shipping.


Mine took exactly a month.
Tried 3 sample packs and the throat hit was so intense I couldn't get it down. Put me off HHV.
Got some nicoticket this morning, can't wait to get home to give it a go.





Funny labelling but its betelgeuse, gravity and h1n1.


----------



## TylerD

fred1sa said:


> Mine took exactly a month.
> Tried 3 sample packs and the throat hit was so intense I couldn't get it down. Put me off HHV.
> Got some nicoticket this morning, can't wait to get home to give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny labelling but its betelgeuse, gravity and h1n1.


Awesome stuff! Enjoy them juices! Will try then after the HHV.


----------



## TylerD

So is my package on the ship now or what? 



*Product & Tracking Information*
*Postal Product:*

First-Class Package International Service
*Features:*


International Letter


DATE & TIME
STATUS OF ITEM
LOCATION
March 12, 2014 , 8:56 am

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

MIAMI, FL 33112 

March 12, 2014

Depart USPS Sort Facility

MIAMI, FL 33112 

March 11, 2014 , 3:31 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

MIAMI, FL 33112 

March 9, 2014

Depart USPS Sort Facility

ATLANTA, GA 30320 

March 8, 2014 , 10:23 pm

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

ATLANTA, GA 30320 

March 8, 2014 , 9:08 pm

Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility

NEWNAN, GA 30265 

March 8, 2014 , 11:46 am

Shipment Accepted

NEWNAN, GA 30265 

March 8, 2014

Electronic Shipping Info Received


----------



## Andre

Yes, I think so, start watching your post box.


----------



## TylerD

Okidoki.

So there has bees no movement to this shipment whatsoever.
Is it a matter for concern, or am I just a bit impatient.
Will it let me know when it has landed in South africa?


*Product & Tracking Information*
*Postal Product:*

First-Class Package International Service
*Features:*


International Letter


DATE & TIME
STATUS OF ITEM
LOCATION
March 12, 2014 , 8:56 am

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

MIAMI, FL 33112 

March 12, 2014

Depart USPS Sort Facility

MIAMI, FL 33112 

March 11, 2014 , 3:31 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

MIAMI, FL 33112 

March 9, 2014

Depart USPS Sort Facility

ATLANTA, GA 30320 

March 8, 2014 , 10:23 pm

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

ATLANTA, GA 30320 

March 8, 2014 , 9:08 pm

Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility

NEWNAN, GA 30265 

March 8, 2014 , 11:46 am

Shipment Accepted

NEWNAN, GA 30265 

March 8, 2014

Electronic Shipping Info Received


----------



## Andre

Mine just arrives in my post box, have never tried to trace in South Africa. Maybe try your international tracking number here and see what comes up?


----------



## devdev

This sounds very similar to my Zamplebox shipping.

It was tracked US side for 3 days, left the country and then disappeared.

I tried tracking it via http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/ which showed that the parcel had arrived (and then not moved again) in Istanbul...

Only to appear at my post office a month later...

I think get ready for a wait @TylerD


----------



## TylerD

Okidoki. I hate things like this.


----------



## devdev

I agree! Ideally you would order a new parcel every week for a month, and then keep it going - then you would have new toys arriving every week....

I don't think that is a good plan for one's credit card - also only so much liquid you can vape

Seriously though, try tracking through that link above, and then keep an eye on any updates there.

When you have given up on any hope of the parcel arriving, wait a few more days and it will be here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

we normally order and forget about it. the quickest for delivery was about 12days and the longest a month

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

Guess what arrived.
Went to collect 2 packages from Fasttech and instead got 1 from heathers and 1 from fasttech.
Will collect the other fasttech one tomorrow.
Whooohooo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Guess what arrived.
> Went to collect 2 packages from Fasttech and instead got 1 from heathers and 1 from fasttech.
> Will collect the other fasttech one tomorrow.
> Whooohooo!
> View attachment 2498


At last. Enjoy. Mine got stopped for documentation. First time! They are onto Heathers down here probably. Full reviews required!


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> At last. Enjoy. Mine got stopped for documentation. First time! They are onto Heathers down here probably. Full reviews required!


I really didn't expect it.
I went to get the two fasttech RDA's and one of the package felt as if they sent me like 10 RDA's. Then I read and I saw Heather's and I almost wet my seat.
Hope all works out with your order @Matthee .
I'm sure @Silver will do great reviews of the juices.
I will try my best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

TylerD said:


> Guess what arrived.
> Went to collect 2 packages from Fasttech and instead got 1 from heathers and 1 from fasttech.
> Will collect the other fasttech one tomorrow.
> Whooohooo!
> View attachment 2498



Oooohhh I'm so jealous!! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Which one of the small bottles of HHV above can I start vaping without steaping?


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Which one of the small bottles of HHV above can I start vaping without steaping?


Heavenly T.


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Heavenly T.


Awesome! Thanks @Matthee ! Will do it!


----------



## TylerD

Okidoki, Heavenly Tobacco is loaded and I must say, this is so awesome. I love this!
It's just like the title describes it. 
Will give my full impressions when I finish the 3ml sample. Won't be long tho.


----------



## RIEFY

my reo is dedicated to heavenly T






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

cant see on the pic but there is a heavenly t sticker on the joose bottle

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> my reo is dedicated to heavenly T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Awesome stuff!
That Reo looks shweet bro!
I will be getting some more for shure!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I'm smitten with the Heavenly Tobacco. I also like their waffles range especially the blueberry and cream. Been vaping Heather's juice for a while now and for me it's 1 of the most quality juices around. Love it!!!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I'm also in for an order... I will order the Heavenly and we can split the shipping costs.


----------



## vaalboy

I also love the HT - Big opportunity for a SA re seller to stock these juices in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

I agree guys. Only had the one juice yet, but I am all over this Heathers juices now. I really love them!


----------



## TylerD

So guys, which one should I try next? @Matthee 
One of the small bottles.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> So guys, which one should I try next? @Matthee
> One of the small bottles.


CAT - Caramel Apple Tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> CAT - Caramel Apple Tobacco.


Awesome! Thanks @Matthee !


----------



## CraftyZA

Cat is really good. For a long time I chased after it, trying to DIY it. Allas, it was not possible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Got one picture for the CAT!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@vaalboy current problem is that it costs a bit too much... It needs to come down in price as these prices are now shooting thru the roof. But love HT anyway


----------



## vaalboy

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @vaalboy current problem is that it costs a bit too much... It needs to come down in price as these prices are now shooting thru the roof. But love HT anyway



I hear you but there appears to be quite a few guys already buying direct, and I'm sure more will follow suit. I would rather pay a premium but know I could have supply within 48 hours

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD

Ok, so I did the CAT thing today.
It was awesome at first, but lost it's shine quite quick.
I am now on the Temptation. Like it. 
Like dark choc with a good mix of tobacco.


----------



## steve

Totally agree with Sharief on the atomic grasshopper, choc mint fans should give this a shot and also agree with @Zeki Hilmi . I cant emphasize enough how good their waffles juice is.


----------



## TylerD

I have split the big bottles now, so is there any of the bigger bottles I can put into the Grand to use tomorrow at the Rise & Shine festival? I will be having some craft beer as well. FYI.


----------



## Andre

The Gaia and Peach Tobacco I have not tried yet. Maybe the Dragons Fire or if you prefer a more dry vape with your beer, Huntsman, which is my absolute favourite.


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> Totally agree with Sharief on the atomic grasshopper, choc mint fans should give this a shot and also agree with @Zeki Hilmi . I cant emphasize enough how good their waffles juice is.


OOh, my atomic grasshopper is at our little Post Office, which is closed on Saturdays, but will open specially for me tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> The Gaia and Peach Tobacco I have not tried yet. Maybe the Dragons Fire or if you prefer a more dry vape with your beer, Huntsman, which is my absolute favourite.


Huntsman it will be then! Was waiting for the word!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

So more than an hour has passed and you still did not say anything yet? You either still vaping the huntsman, or you OD'ed when you polished the whole bottle. 
What is your impression?


----------



## steve

@Matthee , what was the outcome of the juice/documentation issue


----------



## TylerD

CraftyZA said:


> So more than an hour has passed and you still did not say anything yet? You either still vaping the huntsman, or you OD'ed when you polished the whole bottle.
> What is your impression?


I will be loading the huntsman only today. Still vaping on the temptation. Like it alot!
Will let you know at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> @Matthee , what was the outcome of the juice/documentation issue


Juices at our post office, paying VAT as the juice docs says "no nic" (don't ask).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

I have to say, I really dig the Huntsman.
It is an ADV for sure. A no nonsense tobacco.
My one friend that doesn't even smoke vaped my Huntsman yesterday and loved it. He preferred it to VM4. Everyone wanted to vape MY Huntsman. 
A lot of curious people vaping on the Reo's yesterday! Was awesome!
I am sure there will be a lot more people starting tolook a PV's from today!
Huntsman FTW!


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> I have to say, I really dig the Huntsman.
> It is an ADV for sure. A no nonsense tobacco.
> My one friend that doesn't even smoke vaped my Huntsman yesterday and loved it. He preferred it to VM4. Everyone wanted to vape MY Huntsman.
> A lot of curious people vaping on the Reo's yesterday! Was awesome!
> I am sure there will be a lot more people starting tolook a PV's from today!
> Huntsman FTW!


I had my arrow on the button to start a conversation with you to ask about the Huntsman. Just then your alert came in! Glad you like it. Sometimes I add about 3 drops of VM menthol concentrate to my Reo Grand bottle of Huntsman for a jazz up just a bit, maybe about every 4th bottle or so. I still have to find a juice that can beat Huntsman for an all day vape natural tobacco. Seems about half the HHV fans on here like Heavenly Tobacco as No 1 and the other half Huntsman. 
Good job with the converting...hope you have some Huntsman left!


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> I had my arrow on the button to start a conversation with you to ask about the Huntsman. Just then your alert came in! Glad you like it. Sometimes I add about 3 drops of VM menthol concentrate to my Reo Grand bottle of Huntsman for a jazz up just a bit, maybe about every 4th bottle or so. I still have to find a juice that can beat Huntsman for an all day vape natural tobacco. Seems about half the HHV fans on here like Heavenly Tobacco as No 1 and the other half Huntsman.
> Good job with the converting...hope you have some Huntsman left!


I do! I actually vaped less yesterday than what I vape usually! Can't believe it! Used about 5ml the whole day. I gave my non smoking friend the mini, and he vaped on the VM4.


----------



## Tom

so, after reading all the hype I am busy deciding to order some HHV as well. I am still searching for good tobacco flavors, the only one so far would be the cigar de paris from HoL. 
Pricing is good, actually more or less the same then the locally available juice here in germany. 
I am now considering to get 5-6 juices from HHV.


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> so, after reading all the hype I am busy deciding to order some HHV as well. I am still searching for good tobacco flavors, the only one so far would be the cigar de paris from HoL.
> Pricing is good, actually more or less the same then the locally available juice here in germany.
> I am now considering to get 5-6 juices from HHV.


Go for it Tom, we have some reviews here. And some on ECF here.


----------



## Silver

Great to hear all the good news about HHV!

@Tom, I have tasted a couple of @Matthee's samples and I can vouch for some of these juices big time. Am still going to hook up with @TylerD to get my HHV juices we ordered together and in time will be writing reviews after carefully vaping and tasting... But am so busy now on the work front, don't know how long it will take. Still have the Legends to go through...

But go ahead - I am quite confident you'll find a few you will end up liking a lot.


----------

